# Meet Bandit!



## Rogue (Nov 4, 2006)

After several hours of sitting with my newbunny, hubby and I decided that his name is "Bandit". We wentthrough loads of possibilities, but Bandit just fitperfectly! He's spent a bit of time exploring our bed thisevening and has been very chilled out, and kept coming back to lie nextto me and have a good stretch out. He even did a flop androlled onto his back which was the most adorable thing I've EVER seen!:inlove: Here's a couple of pictures. Sorry they're poorquality - they're from hubby's phone. I've never seen such alaid back little guy!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 4, 2006)

The wait was well worth it. He is very cute. I look forward to many more pictures.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2006)

Om gosh! What a gorgeous fluffy littleguy! ,i just love him! :inlove:

It's great that he is so relaxed around you already,what a great start!

as Susan said..he sure was worth the wait

welcome home Bandit!:kiss:



ohh and i moved this to the bunny blog section 



cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2006)

Look at this guy..does he look nice and comfy or what! lol







Gorgeous!



cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh my...I couldn't help but gaze at this little cutie for a few moments!! He's so cute!!

What a little fluffy cutie!

Welcome home, Bandit!!

How does he like his home so far?


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Nov 4, 2006)

Awwe he's so precious! If he were mine I'dsnuggle him all day long. So how does it feel to finally have the lilguy home? He certainly looks relaxed already with you. Congratulations!



Heather


----------



## Haley (Nov 4, 2006)

Welcome HomeBandit!:bouquet::welcome1 arty::highfive: :kiss: :balloons:

What a little sweetheart.:kiss: Looks like he's already made himself at home!


----------



## missyscove (Nov 5, 2006)

Congratulations! 

There is a bunny at the shelter with hotot markings calledBandit. I thought it fit nicely, since the eye circles lookkind of like a mask.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 6, 2006)

I still can't believe I've got him at home!:colors:I spent such a long time waiting for him (and I agree, he wasdefinately well worth it!) that it seems strange to actually have him!

He's settling in beautifully. He was let out around my livingroom for a couple of hours last night. My parents came roundfor dinner and a movie and Bandit had great fun exploring their feet!My dad kept trying to photograph him, but he wouldn't stay still formore then a second at a time. He wanted to see and exploreEVERYTHING! After a couple of hours he wore himself out andcrashed out under the coffee table. When I sat on the floorhe decided I was much comfier and he came and climbed into my lap tohave a quick nap! :inlove:

When I came down this morning, he was waiting at his gate to be letout, and he did dozens of little binkies around the room - which isquite a sight on laminate floor!  He seemed quite peeved tohave to be shut in his room when I left for work, poor little lad! 

Even my husband, who grudgingly agreed to let me have a house rabbit,seems very taken with the little guy. I called from thestables last night to see how Bandit was coping with the fireworks, andhe admitted that he was sitting in his armchair with the bunny sprawledout on his knee! :kiss:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 6, 2006)

Photos again, since I had to resize them for a different forum and they vanished from this one!


----------



## binkies (Nov 7, 2006)

Way way waaaaaaay too cute!


----------



## Haley (Nov 7, 2006)

How old is he? He is sotiny and adorable I just want to cuddle him :kiss::hug:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 8, 2006)

He's nine weeks old


----------



## Rogue (Nov 8, 2006)

These photos are from Sunday afternoon's playtime.  
He was very hard to photograph - he just wanted to be in EVERYTHING!

"Can't stop, Mum! This exploring is busy work!





Perhaps just a little pose...





Off again!





Oooh! Toys!





A quick wash!





Look, Mum! There's ANOTHER bunny!





A rare moment! Sitting still!





Favourite hidy hole





Back to bed, ready to play again another day!


----------



## Haley (Nov 8, 2006)

very cute!:hug2:

I just love those ears :inlove:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 8, 2006)

Two more!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 8, 2006)

Bandits adorable. 

I agree with Haley those ears are something. Will he actually grow into those ears or do they keep on growing?

Soooska/Susan:apollo:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 8, 2006)

From the look of the adults, I think he willeventually grow into them.They're adorable, aren'tthey!? My OH thinks I should have called him Dumbo!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 8, 2006)

EEEEEE!!!! What a cutie! :inlove:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh my...I think I'm melting from all this cuteness!! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance: Maisie and Flower do the Boy, Is He Handsome Dance!!


----------



## tracyplayle (Nov 10, 2006)

Awwwww - so gorgeous!!! He's going to be a whopper with ears that big!!!!


----------



## babybabbit (Nov 12, 2006)

aaaaah he is sooooooooo cute, bandit would be perfect for my lullah!!!!!!!!
she'd:heartbeat: him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

babyb:bunnybutt:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 15, 2006)

Uhoh! Bandit's in trouble with myOH! The little monkey has discovered that he can escape fromhis "house" and despite our best efforts to contain him (some truelyingenious ideas!), I found him lurking under the coffee table (hisfavourite hidy hole) on Tuesday morning. My OH had his X-boxout after Bandit went to bed on Monday night, and didn't put it awaythinking it would be safe until we let Bandit out in the morning....the little wotsit has chewed through the wires, including one that isborrowed from a friend :shock:. Oops! It's just a good thingit was turned off, or he would have given himself a shock!

I decided that since the weather was nice yesterday, we would have ourfirst venture outside. Bandit has been wearing his harnessinside for short periods of time for the last week, and after theinitial "Blimey, what's this??" has decided that it's not thatbad. I clipped on his leash, and we went out intothe garden for a few minutes - just to carefully let him have a littlerun around and a nibble on the grass. We must have literallybeen out there for no more than five minutes, but he seemed to have awhale of a time! He explored the flower beds, snuffledaround the bricks that make the path, and had a taste of the grass -and it must have been good! :bunnydance: He didn't want to goback inside! But we're building up to it carefully, and I amgoing to keep a close eye on him and his poos until tomorrow evening tomake sure that the fresh grass hasn't upset his tummy. If allis okay, then tomorrow night we will go out for a little bitlonger. Eventually, I'd like to be able to let him out for anhour or so to play and graze, and he has had lots of invitations tovisit for BBQs next Spring!


----------

